# The Quarrel



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Effective immediately:



The Midwest’s Premier Team Style T-Jet Racing Event has its own 
website.

www.thequarrel.com

This site contains all pertinent information regarding the Quarrel, 
including entry fees, race format, rules and related discussions. Pictures of the race location and all the tracks can be found here too.

Information on the event hotel, sponsors and supporters are listed as 
well as a huge list of attractions,restaurants and activities. Maps to and from the hotel and race location plus maps to the larger attractions and activities are on the site also.

Team rosters, forum discussions and the latest rules are also here.

So enter a team and come on out for a good T-Jet time.

Thanks for reading

Michael Block
www.lakecountryslots.com
www.thequarrel.com
www.slotcartracks.net
www.slottrak.com
www.moonstonebodies.com


----------

